# first pomps of the year



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

The brady bunch and I took our first trip to the beach this afternoon and it turned out to be a god day. Got to the state park in between gs and ob around 2:30 and the bit was slow until 4 then it was steady for the rest of the afternoon. All the hethans got to catch there first pomp of the year:thumbup: ended up keeping 5. My sister in law got some good video of the chinese fire drill when they would hook a fish that I will atempt to get,but did get a proof pic when we got home. All fish were caught on fresh shrimp. We did find some fleas deep, but only got 1 bit on them. It is looking like it is going to be a good year water was beautiful.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Very impressive catch and thanks for the report :rockon:


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

WOW nice bunch of fish .


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

GOOD BUNCH OF FISH THERE......100 BONUS POINTS FOR THE FAMILY DAY.:thumbup:


----------



## mikesmith34 (Mar 9, 2011)

Did you catch these in the PC area at the stat park?


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

No Gulf Shores AL. Did have a buddy fish just west of you on Grayton Bch yesterday and he had 3 last I talked with him. He had a 20" stud that sent me a pic of. I will try and get him to post the pics. So come on Sleeping Fish Lets see that pic


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the report - Looks like a good outing


----------

